# [Install]problema di conflitto irq joybook s72 [RISOLTO?]

## Cazzantonio

[EDIT]Questo post si riferiva al problema originale... che in realtà è una conseguenza di un problema più complesso relativo al notebook benq joybook s72, al suo bios e al fatto che gli irq vengono assegnati male

Continuate a leggere da questo punto per capire bene la situazione[/EDIT]

Ho un problema con la scheda ethernet del mio portatile nuovo fiammante... una realtek 8169 (gigabit)

Quando faccio il boot da livecd (2005.0) il modulo non viene caricato... 

poco male... modprobe r8169 e lo carico, mi vede eth0, solo che non riesco a tirare su la rete con dhcp perché va in timeout

Ma la cosa più strana è che se dopo il dhcpcd faccio nuovamente ifconfig eth0 è sparito!

Ricompare se rimuovo e ricarico nuovamente il modulo, però dopo poco sparisce nuovamente anche senza fare nulla!

Non ho modo di postare il log ma non dice niente di interessante... il modulo viene visto, il link tirato su, dopodichè dice semplicemente che dhcpcd va in timeout e eth0 sparisce (senza traccia nei log)

Che posso fare?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho appena finito di installare ubuntu e la rete la scheda non funziona nemmeno lì.... temo a questo punto che possa essere rotta o che il modulo abbia dei seri problemi

[EDIT]Come non detto... da windows funziona quindi deve essere per forza un problema del modulo del kernel linux...

Qualcuno di voi ha la stessa scheda ed è riuscito a farla funzionare?

Senza non posso installare gentoo....[/EDIT]

[Riedit]

Ecco che improvvisamente mi funziona (mettendo tutto a mando senza dhcp), riavvio, e ora non mi funziona più facendo gli stessi passi...

L'unica cosa di diverso da prima è che ho abilitato al boot l'acpi... che faccia casino con l'acpi?

ora guardo[/riedit]

[nuovo edit]

Niente... anche senza acpi non funge... il fatto che prima mi abbia funzionato (ne è la prova il fatto che ho scaricato gli stage...) è stato un fulmine a ciel sereno...

ho provato anche con net-setup ma niente... sono disperato[/nuovo edit]

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai provato con il modulo diverso? magari con il 8139too: è abbastanza probabile che abbiano mantenuto la retrocompatibilità con la versione fast-ethernet

----------

## Cazzantonio

mmm... buona idea... ora provo   :Wink: 

[EDIT] No, niente da fare   :Crying or Very sad:  [/EDIT]

quello che non capisco è perché ad un certo punto abbia funzionato e ora abbia smesso nuovamente

[EDIT]Un'altro problema si è affiancato al precedente... le porte usb non funzionano (dmesg riporta un messaggio relativo al fatto che potrebbero stare usando un irq sbagliato... non ho modo di postare il messaggio effettivo, se serve lo ricopio a mano)

Potrebbe essere che anche alla scheda ethernet venga assegnato un irq sbagliato? E se si come si cambiano gli irq? 

[/EDIT]

[EDIT]Per caso qualcuno sa se gli irq assegnati alle periferiche debbano essere gli stessi che su windows? Sennò avvio quello, guardo gli indirzzi e poi dovrò trovare il modo di cambiare gli irq su linx   :Smile:  (se qualcuno lo sa e me lo dice mi velocizza parecchio il processo   :Wink:  )[/EDIT]

[EDIT]questo è quanto trovo in /var/log/messages quando faccio modprobe r8169:

```
r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:06:07.o[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8169s/8110s'

eth0: RTL8169 at 0xe0dbc000, 00:03:9d:75:92:cd, IRQ 11
```

(copiato certosinamente a mano).... come potete notare non dice assolutamente nulla

Quando faccio invece net-setup:

```
dhcpcd[7888]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

r8169: eth0: link up
```

E ancora nulla....

Semplicemente non funziona   :Crying or Very sad: 

[/Edit]

----------

## SilverXXX

Domandina: che protatile hai? Intanto potresti provare a disabilitare dal bios tutto quello che non ti serve, e non attivare l'acpi.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Domandina: che protatile hai? Intanto potresti provare a disabilitare dal bios tutto quello che non ti serve, e non attivare l'acpi.

 

Ti assicuro che ho fatto decine di tentativi... con e senza acpi

Ho un benq joybook s72

Una nota... windows assegna alla scheda l'irq 7, linux l'11.... modinfo r8169 non specifica nessun parametro per specificare lirq... come posso provare a mettergli l'irq 7?

Sinceramente non ho mai smanettato tra gli irq, non so da dove cominciare... (sempre che sia l'irq il problema)

----------

## SilverXXX

forse puoi provare a impostare da bios. Cmq mi pare di solito l'opzione per l'irq sia una cosa del tipo irg=numero, niente di arcano

----------

## Cazzantonio

ho provato ma non la prende...

comunque ho ottime novità  :Very Happy: 

A parte il fatto che al boot i parametri noload= (per non caricare un modulo) non vengono affatto visti, ho provato a togliere tutti i moduli (firewire, pcmcia, usb e ipw2200) e ora funziona.... Deve essere un problema di conflitto di moduli a quanto pare...

Bene ora cerco di scoprire qual'è il modulo che fa conflitto e poi lo posto per futura memoria

----------

## Cazzantonio

Allora ho trovato uno workaround (per modo di dire... il conflitto tra moduli rimane)

Il fatto è che i moduli relativi a ipw2200, yenta_socket e usb vengono tutti caricati sull'irq 11... penso sia un bug del bios che non so come risolvere...

Per ora l'unico modo è togliere i moduli del pcmcia, della wireless e dell'usb cotinuare così

Per ora provo a vedere di installare gentoo così... poi guarderò di sistemare  la faccenda degli irq (noiosa assai)

Nel frattempo tutti i consigli sono bene accetti   :Wink: 

Cambio il nome del topic in qualcosa di più appropriato

----------

## Cazzantonio

Allora ho trovato un modo per risolvere parzialmente la cosa !!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Il problema è relativo al bios che è buggoso... ho mandato un reclamo alla benq ma dubito che sortirà qualcosa, pertanto penso che l'unica soluzione sia questo workaround:

Disabilitate questa voce nel menuconfig del kernel (se l'avete) 

```
Processor type and features  ---> IO-APIC support on uniprocessors 
```

passate al kernel i seguenti parametri al boot: (ovvero aggiungeteli alla riga di boot del kernel... non c'è bisogno che ve lo dica vero?   :Wink:  )

```
irqpoll acpi_irq_balance
```

Ah dimenticavo... compilate i driver dell'usb, della pcmcia e della realtek 8169 come moduli e non come built in   :Rolling Eyes: 

A questo punto tutto dovrebbe funzionare...   :Very Happy: 

Se non funziona non prendetevela con me ma con coloro che fanno i bios a cazzo...

C'è un link utile che ho trovato mentre cercavo in rete da cui partire se si ha voglia di riscriversi da soli il bios... se lo fate e funziona ditemelo che mi interessa   :Wink: 

http://casteyde.christian.free.fr/divers/LinuxOnAspire1511LMi.html

P.S. C'è un cazzo di posto dove leggere una fottutissima documentazione sui cazzo di parametri accettati dal cazzo di kernel al boot?   :Evil or Very Mad:   e scusate la volgarità....   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Dovrebbe  esserci un file di doc dentro ala directory del kernel per i parametri. Che bello, adesso anche i bios sono fatti male oltre alla tabela acpi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

Cazzantonio, non sarebbe una cattiva idea se, a questo punto, scrivi due righe di spiegazioni in una pagina web e passi il link a questo sito  :Rolling Eyes: 

In quanto alla documentazione dei moduli... alle volte é meglio andare a dare un occhiata al codice del modulo stesso. Brutto a dirsi ma vero... IMHO se dalle parti di kernel.org mettessero su un wiki sarebbe un'ottima cosa.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Cazzantonio, non sarebbe una cattiva idea se, a questo punto, scrivi due righe di spiegazioni in una pagina web e passi il link a questo sito

 

Si... appena finito di installare tutto pensavo di scrivere un howto   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho scritto una piccola recensione del portatile...

Molto scarna ma bastante per dare le informazioni giuste ai nuovi acquirenti di questo portatile   :Wink: 

http://www.gruppospacca.org/ale_online/benq_joybook_s72.html

----------

